
Facebook Has Removed Three Billion Fake Profiles in Six Months - digighoul
https://digit.fyi/facebook-fake-profiles-enforcement-report/
======
FrancoBeg
Pointless posturing by Facebook to make it seems as if they’re actually doing
anything worth while.

